# Emotional Instability



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

She's in a good mood like everything is honky dory and the next minute she's crying and bawling out. I don't get it!
She initiates a conversation and she's badgering away at me with one complaint after the other and why she's moving the **** on etc. THen literally minutes afterwards she starts crying, then she goes off on a tangent again cursing. I don't get it.


----------



## WalkingOnEggshells (Nov 4, 2011)

Is it post natal depression? I had that. Hormones at work can be topsy turvy at the flip of a coin. Or is she missing someone? Sounds like there is a root cause that goes deep and she keeps trying to shake herself out of it but then it grips her again. Ask one of her closest friends to talk to her. She may not be able to confide in you. Don't take it to heart. Sometimes we women simply cannot make a man understand when we barely understand it ourselves. It takes another woman to glean what is going on.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

It's about our separation....definitely not post natal


----------



## WalkingOnEggshells (Nov 4, 2011)

Then she must be remembering the good and bad times and reacting to them accordingly.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

For someone who is so pessimistic and has a complaint or negative jab at just about everything under the sun it can be sometimes confusing lol


----------



## WalkingOnEggshells (Nov 4, 2011)

Perhaps she is insecure about being by herself again?


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

She probably is, considering anytime we argue all she ever does is throw out the divorce / separation word and arguement. Finally giving it to her and this is what she does. I get caught between empathy and anger. 
I also think it's a realization that it's actually happening. I've accepted it and pretty much have decided it's what it is at this point.


----------



## WalkingOnEggshells (Nov 4, 2011)

How long have you been together? Have you had a happy relationship up till this point? What drew you together in the first place?


----------

